# icônes et Xchat

## arseniq33

Bonjour,

j'utilise Xchat et j'ai téléchargé des thèmes. Dans ceux-ci, il y a des icones, mais je ne sais pas comment les affichés dans Xchat.

Est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider?? merci à l'avance.

----------

## pounard

heu ca va etre difficile de t' aider g eu les meme problemes... c con hein ? tant pis xchat il est aussi bien d' origine...

----------

